# Where can I get a turbo kit for my 02 Spec V?



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm thinking about putting a turbo in my car and I'm sure they make them. Can someone tell me where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

www.forcedinductionracing.com

There is another place, but I forget. I know travis does good work though, so the place listed should be good enough for your needs.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.ssr-engineering.com/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

man, has the search button disappeared or is it inactive?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

vodKA said:


> www.forcedinductionracing.com
> 
> There is another place, but I forget. I know travis does good work though, so the place listed should be good enough for your needs.


enough said!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha damn mike...you dont play games with that search button huh? hahha :dumbass: jk...haha peace


----------



## yan38 (Nov 26, 2003)

*turbo*

je peux avoir des turbo pas chere. faut que je me sauve vais traviller je te reecrirai


----------



## yan38 (Nov 26, 2003)

*turbo*

dit moi ce que tu veut environ. ex. force
de moteur, combiem de livre. c est sur que pas chere c est relatif a toi d en juger. je n ai que des turbo neuf ou rebuilt garanti. donc c est pas chere mais pas donner non plus. rien de voler. dis moi quelquechose de plus precis pour que je te donne un prix.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

wtf...this is america, were to snobby to read anytig other than english...lol


----------



## yan38 (Nov 26, 2003)

excuse me, it s difficulte to tald engllish for me. i write than i can sale
a turbo for you. tell me how much you want hp or lbs of boost and
i try to price for you want. i sale only new ou rebuild turbo with garanty
i wish than you are understand my poor english


----------

